
Internet Must Have Security, Humanity, Apple CEO Tells China - sbuttgereit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-03/internet-must-have-security-humanity-apple-chief-tells-china
======
throw2016
It's easy to wave angrily at the gravy train. I think the tragedy of human
politics and individuals is people posture to get on the train and the moment
they get on the train supporters expect them to hit on the brakes and instead
they accelerate.

This is what Google has done and they are not the first. Be very suspicious of
utopianism, those who talk of good and evil and those who talk airily about
changing the world.

The world changes by millions of micro actions and real sustained sacrifice by
thousands maybe millions of people for instance like what individuals like
Stallman and Linus have done in open source, and not sloganeering and
sellouts.

------
sverige
Nice to see Apple and Google attending a conference that promotes Internet
censorship. I'm sure they're busy changing China from their seat at the table.

------
leonroy
There's a concept called first mover disadvantage.

Whilst it might be laudable for a CEO to stand up for principle if the costs
outweight the rewards they'll find themselves out of a job. Especially so if a
competitor proves that selling principles for profit yields dividends for
shareholders.

That's one big reason behind why a few tech companies tried hard to avoid
going public. I doubt Tim Cook enjoyed his dinners with Carl Icahn but it's
damn hard to thumb your nose at shareholders and avoid a lucrative opportunity
based on principle alone. Steve Jobs might have had enough clout to do such a
thing (although I'd be surprised if he would have) but Tim Cook and Sundar
Pinchai have no such tenure.

------
LeoJiWoo
Chinese styled censorship is not good for democracy, and not the way forward
to a better world.

Tim Cook is so busy chasing money, he has lost his principles. I can't blame
him for trying to increase Apple's revenue, but I can dislike what he is
promoting intensely.

China will change Google and Apple, rather than the other way around.

~~~
ggg9990
Is "democracy" really an unalloyed good now that the Internet has exposed many
of the unpatched firmware vulnerabilities in the human mind?

~~~
godzillabrennus
That's a question you can't even pose about the Chinese system if you live
under it. So yes, Democracy is better.

~~~
posterboy
I'm not sure that's true, especially because it questions democracy, not the
Chinese equivalent.

------
forapurpose
What he leaves out is end-user control, which translated to political terms,
is freedom and self-determination.

Unfortunately this is a political trend in the U.S. now. The current
President's administration has changed the generations-long U.S. policy of
supporting democracy (self-determination) and freedom for people around the
world, as a universal inalienable right, and arguably to some extent, for
people in the U.S. who are not political supporters. (I'm trying to talk about
the general trend, not the President; the fact that he had enough support to
be elected and to enact these policies is evidence for how popular this trend
is).

------
lifeisstillgood
i'm trying to work out in my head how we really get to the nirvana that twenty
years ago seemed so obvious.

one thing is PKI. Start with taking your key to the passport office and get it
signed, from there most things like government services call into place, and
most apps and walled gardens just whither.

    
    
      the second part seems like a bill of rights, the  convincing prosecutions of criminal

activity online, probably some kind of digital native currency, and oh boy it
seems a long way off

